# best laptop brand?



## cyber_techie (Feb 6, 2005)

my father just got me toshiba satellite A50-109 and i'm wondering if it's a good brand/model. 

what is the best brand for laptops anyway?

i initially wanted to get an ibook but my father already bought the laptop for me.

where can i also get reviews on the toshiba satellite A50-109?


----------



## epos159 (Dec 1, 2004)

cyber_techie said:


> my father just got me toshiba satellite A50-109 and i'm wondering if it's a good brand/model.
> 
> what is the best brand for laptops anyway?
> 
> ...


I have heard good things about Toshiba, but have never personally used one for any length of time. To find out reviews try using Google and search for them.

I use Dell laptops and I have had virtually no problems with them. They're sturdy, and last well. My one laptop I've had for 4 years+ and it runs fine (though I can't do much with it cuz of it's hardware)


----------



## V0lt (Sep 14, 2002)

Judging from the specs I found from one website, it seems to be a pretty decent laptop. If it were me in this position, I'd be glad I didn't get strapped with an apple. Their whole line is just about done anyway.


----------



## Lord Chaos (Jan 1, 2005)

Dell laptops are great when they work. Sometimes you can get a defective model which will give you headache like there's no tomorrow. But if it works, they're fabolous.


----------



## F153JUE (Oct 1, 2004)

Lord Chaos said:


> Sometimes you can get a defective model which will give you headache like there's no tomorrow. But if it works, they're fabulous.


Yeah I think that'e the same for most maufacturers.

It depends what you want to use it for. If it's office-basid work then I wouldn't hesitate to recommend the IBM Thinkpad T series. Very nicely made, feature rich, thin, light, good screen.... Expensive though.

As a rule I think that IBM are probably the best laptop manufacturer because their machines are generally very well spec'd, very well put together and well thought out. Customer support is good as well.

As LC mentioned above, you do get the odd defective model, in my experience this was the IBM Thinkpad R30. We bought about 40 of them in total and they gave us no end of trouble. It was real false economy because although the machines were very cheap, they cost £500 each for a new screen...

I think the rule when buying laptops is don't buy the cheapest!


----------



## Mad Joe (Feb 9, 2005)

I have a Toshiba A75-206 and it is great quality. I have never had problems with it besides my own fault. I personally think that Toshiba is the best buy for the price and they are really good performers.


----------



## willy123 (Feb 1, 2005)

My own personal experience with Dell has not been good. The display on my Inspiron 8600 has crapped out after only a year, one month after warranty expired, and the only thing they offered to do was give me 100 dollars off on an estimated repair of 700 dollars. This was after spending approx. 4 hours (no kidding) on the phone trying to get an answer on whether they would at least pro-rate the cost of repairs or allow me to extend my warranty. The answer was no by the way. Since this has happened I've heard other similar stories about dealing with their "award winning" customer service dept.


----------



## epos159 (Dec 1, 2004)

I've heard of others having a hard time with Dell tech support, but I have learned with any computer to get a decent waranty. I have 3 yrs on my laptop just in case something freaky happens.


----------



## ksteiger (Oct 3, 2004)

As the IT guy in an all-Dell workplace (100+ Optiplex desktops, 14 Latitude laptops), I can wholeheartedly say that Dell desktops and laptops, except for the rare occasion, work extremely well and are very reliable. Also, Dell's support site is great since downloads for their machines are readily available. If my moron users can't break them, they've got to be good.


----------



## twajetmech (Jul 1, 2004)

I'd say Toshiba and IBM rank as the two best...I just bought a Toshiba M200...loving it !


----------



## Amoeba (Jan 17, 2005)

It really depends on what your looking for. Gaming, programming, image rendering, animation etc. As far as toshiba goes i'm not too sure but i've heard they are durible and have good support. Not sure about the hardware.


----------



## pstrkrk (Feb 21, 2005)

*toshiba user*

I have had a toshiba since 1999 and have had nothing but good luck (until recently) with it despite some extreme use. Tech support is great until the warrantee expires then it gets VERY expensive fast. My next notebook will be a toshiba.


----------



## Warrioruw (Nov 12, 2004)

I have Toshiba A10, works great for my gaming appetite, most of the games can run properly, but I wish they install ATI graphics card.


----------



## hussamo (Jan 9, 2005)

Hey guys i just purchased the hp pavilion zv5000 the highest in the range, i've had it for about a month and it's really good machin but tell me anyone i feel it's getting slower i only installed 2 not very big games and 1350 songs in it should that slow it down or is just me ?


----------



## Joe4pal (Dec 13, 2004)

*A little late*

I personally like Compaq Laptops new or old I have a Compaq Armada V300 and a LTE 5100 and bothe run great.


----------



## cjmcmurry (Oct 24, 2004)

Before I retired I first had an old IBM laptop, slow and heavy as hell but reliable. Then I got one of the really small lightweight Sony VAIOs, absolutely great for traveling it was so small and light, but things started going wrong....

About a month ago I bought a Toshiba M35X-S329, so far am totally happy with it. Limited experience, but very good display, good battery life, fast enough for my needs, etc. 

Based on experience so far, would buy Toshiba again (and just an aside, I have two Toshiba TVs and a Toshiba DVD/VCR, all great). And no, I don't work for Toshiba...


----------

